# Культурный раздел > Графика > Фотографии форумчан >  Интересный снимок

## JAHolper

Тема для форумчан, которые не занимаются профессионально фотографией, но случайно или специально сделали интересный снимок. Делитесь своими фотографиями, которые вам понравились.

----------


## SDS

> Тема для форумчан, которые не занимаются профессионально фотографией, но случайно или специально сделали интересный снимок. Делитесь своими фотографиями, которые вам понравились.


Беларусьфильм, через тернии - к звёздам, мощь стали и резины ("Бобруйскшина")

----------


## SDS

Слава БелАЗу!

----------


## JAHolper

*SDS*, это рисунок или фотошоп?

----------


## Mouse

> *SDS*, это рисунок или фотошоп?


Это розовая мечта Белаза))))

----------


## JAHolper

Pizza made by together. *Mashulya*&*JAHolper* =)

----------


## SDS

> Pizza made by together. *Mashulya*&*JAHolper* =)


Очень забавный снимок. 
Девушка  на парня в упор смотрит, а он - на то, как она ест.

----------


## Mouse

Добавлю, что там еще третий жадно смотрит)) (на ЗП)

----------


## Akasey

> Pizza made by together. *Mashulya*&*JAHolper* =)


приятного аппетиту

----------


## Akasey

> Девушка на парня в упор смотрит, а он - на то, как она ест.


он смотрит чтоб она больше не откусила

----------


## Настя

А мне больше понравилась фотка с трактором. Мне кажется, что приземлившись после такого полёта, трактор уже не сможет ехать на всех четырёх колёсах - как минимум одно отвалится  Как там было на самом деле, автор?

----------

